# DistributionGroupMember and Get-Mailbox in Exchange in Powershell screenshot



## Renegadeviking (Oct 31, 2009)

I really need one of these screenshots so I know what it looks like.

type these in your powershell

DistributionGroupMember *any Group*
Get-Mailbox


Please Screenshots your powershell for me.

filehosting like imageshack.us
PNG is preference.

If your worried about confidentiality please edit image in MS Paint so users are different.


----------

